# Sarah Brady died



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Any thoughts? Sorrow or Happy Dance?


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

No. Despite her lobbying we still have the 2nd amendment. But there are plenty of others following her lead.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

There will be others trying to cash in on her legacy . She was wrong and politically driven. She hurt and caused a lot of needless deaths of innocence people in her drive to push an agenda. The world is short on selfish liberal . She made a lot of money off her agenda.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I don't blame Mrs Brady for excersizing her Free Speech, I blame the idiots who were unable to think for themselves and ascribed to her socialist minded theocracy.

Just like I don't blame the disphits on this forum who are anti-gun. They are fun to mess with and knowing that they will perish early makes me smile...


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

No loss and the world is a better place with her death. Free speech is great, but not if it is based on lies and mis information. She was driven by greed and self pity, IMO. Just sorry she lived as long as she did to spread her BS liberal crap.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

She definitely used her husbands misfortune to push a political agenda. I always took a different approach to the second amendment. As those In the current administration advocate: do not let a crisis go to waste. That is her legacy, one of denying freedom to others for the lie of safety. I do not feel much at all with her passing. Too many others that want to pick up where she left off or worse.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

scramble4a5 said:


> No. Despite her lobbying we still have the 2nd amendment. But there are plenty of others following her lead.


Actually, the 2nd amendment has not existed here, since before the Brady's became known. The gun laws here were an insult to freedom then and are an insult to freedom today.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

2nd amendment does not give us any rights to weapons or self defense. It is words on a peace of paper. The only thing that either gives us rights or takes them away is 5 of 9 on a Supreme court. 5 or more of that nine can rule on the meaning of any word on that peace of paper, what they say goes regardless of what you or any court before them thinks. 3 of the 9 now there think you have no right ever to any fire arms, 1 of that nine thinks your right is very limited. The other 5 are some what ok with gun ownership but willing to bend .
If you want to protect any right you think you have then think about who appoints those 9.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

O one less who cares wife of somebody that did something once won't be collecting off lectures - suits me


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

shootbrownelk said:


> Any thoughts? Sorrow or Happy Dance?


Condolences to her family and friends.


----------



## peaches (Mar 24, 2014)

I am not trying to sound inconsiderate but wasn't that something that could happen to a person who is supposed to safe the life of a president? I mean that was her husband's job. Guns are around and to try to rid them is ridiculous.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Her response to her husband's tragic head wound was an EMOTIONAL response, typical of a liberal, and it led to restrictions on our 2nd amendment rights.

I never wished her dead, or wished her any harm, and she was certainly entitled to her own opinion about firearms.

She was not a "bad" person, even though she was on the WRONG side of the gun control issue. She is just another human being who lived a full life and is now resting in peace.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

To those that wish her peace and think she was right to have her freedom of speech may want to think hard about what is happening to your rights, because of people like her. She could say what ever she wanted even lie like the muslime in the WH or congress, but you try the same thing and they will nail you to the wall. I for one can NOT feel sorry that one of my enemies has passed. She would have cheered if I died and she even heard of it, oh, just another dead gun lover dead, thank whom ever she worshiped. This is a war for our rights and until we start treating it as such we will continue to lose the war, just like the war on drugs, poverty, religious freedoms you name it. It's not going well for the average law abiding Christian citizen in America!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Her action denied many the right to have or carry weapons to defend themselves or others. Because of her many died when there was not reason for it. Her action were not noble nor well intended she rolled in the cash with that agenda. It was about the money.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

ekim said:


> To those that wish her peace and think she was right to have her freedom of speech may want to think hard about what is happening to your rights, because of people like her. She could say what ever she wanted even lie like the muslime in the WH or congress, but you try the same thing and they will nail you to the wall. I for one can NOT feel sorry that one of my enemies has passed. She would have cheered if I died and she even heard of it, oh, just another dead gun lover dead, thank whom ever she worshiped. This is a war for our rights and until we start treating it as such we will continue to lose the war, just like the war on drugs, poverty, religious freedoms you name it. It's not going well for the average law abiding Christian citizen in America!


I stated that she was on the wrong side of the gun control debate. But I am not going to dance on her grave. There are a helluva lot more dangerous people in the world than Sarah Brady ever was.

It's fine to be vociferous and outspoken about a hot button topic like gun rights. It's not fine to overstate Sarah Brady's negative impact on gun rights, and then burn her at the stake and spit on her grave. Show some humanity and compassion for a fellow human being who led a decent life.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Her action denied many the right to have or carry weapons to defend themselves or others. Because of her many died when there was not reason for it. Her action were not noble nor well intended she rolled in the cash with that agenda. It was about the money.


I have never had a problem purchasing a firearm, and I have many.

If the "Brady Bill" kept convicted felons from legally purchasing firearms, how is that a BAD thing?

"Many died" because of Sarah Brady? Baloney.

Federal gun laws are NOTHING compared to what all of the predominantly liberal states have done to gun rights.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

shootbrownelk said:


> Any thoughts? Sorrow or Happy Dance?


Well my Daddy always taught me.."dont never judge native American ***** peeples till you have walked in his moccasins for five miles while carrying a queen sized squaw piggy back." So hopefully she was sincere and made a few bucks off her hubby's trials and tribulations. Sure taking care him became a buden for her too. Think we all can agree that could probably be a high level motivator for misguided libtards. Hopefully Jesus welcomed her with open arms. Prayers of comfort for her family and friends.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Well my Daddy always taught me.."dont never judge native American ***** peeples till you have walked in his moccasins for five miles while carrying a queen sized squaw piggy back." So hopefully she was sincere and made a few bucks off her hubby's trials and tribulations. Sure taking care him became a buden for her too. Think we all can agree that could probably be a high level motivator for misguided libtards. Hopefully Jesus welcomed her with open arms. Prayers of comfort for her family and friends.


But if you stop and think about it, people like Sarah would stop you from saying things like Jesus and praying for family and friends. To those on the left, like Sarah, don't care what you/we think and are doing everything in they're power to stop you in your tracks, to take away our rights if they don't conform to they're way of thinking. Liberals don't care what you think or feel if it isn't in line with they're views, period. To they're way of thinking you don't have rights that they don't grant you, subject to change as they see fit. If you where in the same position as Sarah and suffering from a loss that she did, you would be judged incompetent and loose your gun rights along with other rights and probably forced to take mind altering drugs to make you conform to the laws they put down.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

shootbrownelk said:


> any thoughts? Sorrow or happy dance?


The bitch used her husbands misfortune to make a lot of money while trying to eliminate the 2nd ammendment.
In the absurdity of it all when her husband died a bit back, the coroner said it was a homicide, directly related to the shooting!
The judgement was slanted to give her machine more political fodder to use againt us.
There are only a few who's death I would dance to, she is not one of them, not sad either, just good riddance to an American rights destroyer.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Will surely drink to that Sir! Salud. Having spent quite a bit of spare time trying to discuss weighty matters with liberals..I have now given up. As pooty poot said about his meetings with the Boy King.."Its sorta like trying to play chess with a piegon." (rough paraphrase). lol. The cure for liberalism is Salvation. I pray a lot for God the Father to draw liberals to His Son. Best way I know to help get folks saved. Once the relationship has been established..the disease goes away. 

John 6:44
No man can come to me, except the Father which hath sent me draw him: and I will raise him up at the last day.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

No major loss in my book. Unfortunately there's many to take her misguided place.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> I have never had a problem purchasing a firearm, and I have many.
> 
> If the "Brady Bill" kept convicted felons from legally purchasing firearms, how is that a BAD thing?
> 
> ...


 You are entitled to your view. facts are she played a major role in restricting legal gun ownership for a long time. It took years to over turn much of what she did.
She has blood on her hands.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

If the "Brady Bill" kept convicted felons from legally purchasing firearms, how is that a BAD thing?
The GCA of 68 took care of that. Long before Brady was shot.
I would refer to Smittys sig line, make almost everything wrong you do restrict you from gun ownership, felony or no. Soon a speeding ticket will mean no guns for you!


----------



## stillacitizen2 (Jan 30, 2015)

Allow me to sum it up like this;


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

1skrewsloose said:


> If the "Brady Bill" kept convicted felons from legally purchasing firearms, how is that a BAD thing?
> The GCA of 68 took care of that. Long before Brady was shot.
> I would refer to Smittys sig line, make almost everything wrong you do restrict you from gun ownership, felony or no. Soon a speeding ticket will mean no guns for you!


As I stated earlier, we should all be much more concerned about INDIVIDUAL STATES and some of the strict gun control laws that are being passed in the statehouses.

Brady was wounded over 34 years ago. The gun control idiots have moved on to more current excuses to control our guns, like school mass murderers and shopping mall mass murderers, etc.

I just find it really........ghoulish, maybe?...........that so many of you are spitting on Brady's grave. She never killed ANYBODY. She responded to a personal tragedy like a typical liberal does, which was her mistake. I believe that she meant well, but the tragedy that she had to live with every day of her life clouded her judgment.

As a minister of the word of God, I believe that it is my responsibility to give Mrs. Brady the benefit of the doubt, and pray for her soul. God is the ultimate judge, and she is now standing before Him.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Brady bill did not keep any felon from getting weapons. Nor does any gun control law we currently have. The Brady bill and the off shoots of it restricted legal gun owner rights. It made Brady a lot of cash of the years. It in creased cost and out a lot of smaller LGS out of business. 
Many people spent years fighting in court for arrests made over the way a rifle looed rather than function due to her. God will judge her soul not I. I can judge her actions.
Brady was never motivate by anything but greed and power. 
We have all kinds of laws to keep guns from felons they are not enforced. The goal never was to keep guns from felons it was to keep them from honest people.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Criminals and bad people will always find ways to get guns; regardless of laws. Even if we could wave a magic wand and make ALL guns vanish, criminals and bad guys would figure out how to make them. 

Like I said earlier in this thread, she had every right to her free speech. But the fools in congress who implemented this worthless piece of legislation should be beat about the head and neck for their ignorance.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

let me ask you this .... would she be mournful and consoling to the family of a major 2A advocate? .... the answer is Hell NO!!!! .... she'd be promoting, planning and budgeting a demonstration and protest at the person's memorial and burial - most likely something totally distasteful like fake bloody gun victims lying around ....

that's the type of person she was and the people she was connected .... nothing wrong with distancing yourself from total evil ....


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I don't blame Mrs Brady for excersizing her Free Speech, I blame the idiots who were unable to think for themselves and ascribed to her socialist minded theocracy.
> 
> Just like I don't blame the disphits on this forum who are anti-gun. They are fun to mess with and knowing that they will perish early makes me smile...


 I like the way you think Slippy!


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Tell me if any of the people listed below should be allowed to purchase a firearm on-the-spot, from a federally licensed dealer, without a background check being done:

1. A person who has been convicted in any court of a crime punishable by imprisonment for a term exceeding one year

2. A person who is a fugitive from justice

3. Is an unlawful user of or addicted to any controlled substance

4. Has been adjudicated as a mental defective or committed to a mental institution

5. Is an alien illegally or unlawfully in the United States

6. Has been discharged from the Armed Forces under dishonorable conditions

7. Having been a citizen of the United States, has renounced U.S. citizenship

8. Is subject to a court order that restrains the person from harassing, stalking, or threatening an intimate partner or child of such intimate partner, or

9. Has been convicted in any court of a misdemeanor crime of domestic violence

THAT is the crux of the 1993 "Brady Bill". 

In a March 1991 editorial, President Reagan opined that the Brady Act would provide a crucial "enforcement mechanism" to end the "honor system" of the 1968 Gun Control Act and "can't help but stop thousands of illegal handgun purchases."

In the period from 1994-2009, of the over 107 million Brady background checks that were conducted, 1.9 million purchases were blocked.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> As I stated earlier, we should all be much more concerned about INDIVIDUAL STATES and some of the strict gun control laws that are being passed in the statehouses.
> 
> Brady was wounded over 34 years ago. The gun control idiots have moved on to more current excuses to control our guns, like school mass murderers and shopping mall mass murderers, etc.
> 
> ...


I too have never killed anyone nor have any of the guns in my control killed any one, but that didn't stop people like her trying to take away my guns because of what someone with evil and hate in they're minds or mental illness did with a gun. She and her ilk try to play god and tell us what to think, do and put herself on a pedestal as a false god like the muslime in the WH. I never heard of her and all the anti gun liberals walking around chicago, detroit, LA or other crime infested areas try to take away the "BAD" guys guns. No, they go after the law abiding citizens. Pray for her all you want, bu evil comes in many forms.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

As a person she had the right to her opinions. If we don't like her opinions we have a right to have other opinions.
It is my opinion that she used the tragedy of her husbands shooting to further a political agenda. That too, is her right. Just as we have the right to use any legal means to further our political agenda. 
Whether or not I believe she was a "good" person I am confident that the correct judgement has been made where it counts. As a Christian I would have to forgive any transgressions that she may have made if I expect forgiveness for mine.
I can't in good conscience say I am sorry that she is no longer a threat to my opinion of what my rights are but I will say that it is sad for those who knew and cared about her that she is no longer living among them.
I will sum this up with, a human being died and I offer empathy for those who cared for her. I hope she found the peace that was not available to her here. I know in my heart that God is loving and just and she is where she belongs now. I find peace in that and hope her friends and family do as well.

Death awaits us all. There are likely to be folks who are glad to see us go and some who will miss us. Even though we are all different we also are all the same. My hope and faith is that we each find the peace we want when death takes us to our eternity.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> Tell me if any of the people listed below should be allowed to purchase a firearm on-the-spot, from a federally licensed dealer, without a background check being done:
> 
> 1. A person who has been convicted in any court of a crime punishable by imprisonment for a term exceeding one year
> 
> ...


so, by your posting you're trying to say she wasn't involved in the anti-gun movement for the last 20 years? .... even the most evil people that ever existed gets vindicated if you knock off the last 20 years of their life ....


----------



## stillacitizen2 (Jan 30, 2015)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> Tell me if any of the people listed below should be allowed to purchase a firearm on-the-spot, from a federally licensed dealer, without a background check being done:
> 
> 1. A person who has been convicted in any court of a crime punishable by imprisonment for a term exceeding one year
> 
> ...


I'll agree with 4, 5, 7. If you're crazy, I don't want you to have a gun until you're stable again. If you're here illegally, in my eye's, the Constitution does not apply to you. If you've renounced your citizenship, see No. 5. That's what I think of you.

1. If you've been convicted of a non-violent felony, I don't care. Violent, even used a gun? Your county sheriff should make that call. This is also why you can petition the court to restore your rights.

2. If you're a fugitive from justice, what exactly does that mean? Are you on the 10 Most Wanted list, or do you have a warrant for an unpaid traffic ticket you forgot to pay? Like the one my wife forgot to pay.

3. Pot is legal for recreational use in two states, legal for medicinal purposes in several, yet still illegal at the federal level. I say 10th Amendment. What about being addicted to alcohol? That's not mentioned. More a-holes use guns drunk than they do stoned.

6. If you piss off the right person, it can lead to a dishonorable discharge. Again, we go back to military vs. civilian type "felonies". See No. 1

8. Anyone at any time can file for a restraining order for anything, real, imagined, strictly for revenge. Happens all the time. I know law enforcement officers who have had them filed against them by vindictive ex's who did it just to try and screw with their careers. Said something "mean" to me on Facebook? Cyber Bullying/Stalking. File a Restraining Order. Hell, I can file one against you and trump up a whole bunch of crap. Doesn't mean there is any validity to it. Did you know that when you file for divorce, there is an automatic order not to harass? So you lose your rights to a firearm because you don't want to be married?

9. It's a misdemeanor. And, if you've ever resided in someones house for a period of 48 hours or more (in some states, like mine), with your personal belongings, and you have a physical altercation, it's DV? Even after they've left? Like years down the road? Brother In Law visits for a week, gets tanked and you pop him one; Domestic Violence. Crack your mouthy 16 year old after they call your wife a bitch? Domestic Violence. 16 year old gets in a tussle with their twin brother; Domestic Violence.

Even with the ones I agree with, the Second Amendment does not delineate between them as it is a God given right to be able to protect ones self. So even in those selections, I am fundamentally wrong. Which is why I don't ask. For my own safety, I don't want someone who is bat shit crazy having a gun. But, it is their right under the Second Amendment. As for the other two, it's just personal animosity.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> so, by your posting you're trying to say she wasn't involved in the anti-gun movement for the last 20 years? .... even the most evil people that ever existed gets vindicated if you knock off the last 20 years of their life ....


Do you have reading comprehension problems? That is not AT ALL what I have stated on this topic.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

stillacitizen2 said:


> I'll agree with 4, 5, 7. If you're crazy, I don't want you to have a gun until you're stable again. If you're here illegally, in my eye's, the Constitution does not apply to you. If you've renounced your citizenship, see No. 5. That's what I think of you.
> 
> 1. If you've been convicted of a non-violent felony, I don't care. Violent, even used a gun? Your county sheriff should make that call. This is also why you can petition the court to restore your rights.
> 
> ...


If Ronald Reagan thought highly enough of the Bradys to involve them in his administration, that is good enough for me.

I am really shocked that there is ANYBODY in here who would trample on this lady's grave. There are PLENTY of other much more DESERVING graves to trample on, and plenty of other TRULY evil people to wish ill will to.

How about toning down the "pry my gun from my cold, dead fingers" rhetoric and show some humanity and compassion for a person, and a family, who were VICTIMS of a NUT WITH A GUN, who also almost killed one of the greatest Presidents in this country's history.

I will pray for those of you who are overly troubled, in the wrong way, by the death of Mrs. Brady.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> If Ronald Reagan thought highly enough of the Bradys to involve them in his administration, that is good enough for me.
> 
> I am really shocked that there is ANYBODY in here who would trample on this lady's grave. There are PLENTY of other much more DESERVING graves to trample on, and plenty of other TRULY evil people to wish ill will to.
> 
> ...


Isn't there a liberal prepper / gun site you could go to that is more in line with your thinking. This is a war for our rights, not some feel good moment for someone who was against one of our basic rights.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

love thy enemy and keep them close- so you can keep your eye on 'em.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

ekim said:


> Isn't there a liberal prepper / gun site you could go to that is more in line with your thinking. This is a war for our rights, not some feel good moment for someone who was against one of our basic rights.


ME a liberal? If anybody needs to have their guns confiscated, it's YOU, pal.

No wonder why you're opposed to criminals and mentally ill people purchasing handguns from gun dealers.

It all makes perfect sense now.


----------



## stillacitizen2 (Jan 30, 2015)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> If Ronald Reagan thought highly enough of the Bradys to involve them in his administration, that is good enough for me.
> 
> I am really shocked that there is ANYBODY in here who would trample on this lady's grave. There are PLENTY of other much more DESERVING graves to trample on, and plenty of other TRULY evil people to wish ill will to.
> 
> ...


You're shocked? Really? :21::21:You're on the wrong forum. I will suggest you remove "Patriot" from your moniker, and thanks, but I don't need you to pray for me. Anyone, and I mean ANYONE who wants to attack the liberties and freedoms that are inherently ours is an enemy of mine. Rights are not granted to us by the government. They are not granted to us by the Constitution, but rather they are protected by it. Rights "granted to us", are nothing more than privileges. And that is not the case here.

Pry that from your cold dead dead hands.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Even when an enemy soldier dies there is respect for his abilities. You can celebrate victories without hating the dead.

Yes she did what she could to further her desire for a better world. She was misguided and accomplished some actions that were infringements of our rights but I believe she was following her conscience and that is worth noting in a respectful way. Do I like the things she did? Not at all but there is enough hate in the world without me adding to it.


----------

